# my test results picked up today



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

FREE T4 1.10 (.70-1.48 NG/DL)

TOTAL T3 .87 (.58-.1.59 NG/ML)

TPO	2.44.0 H(.0-35.0 IU/ML)

TSH	1.588 (0.350-4.940 uIU/ML) 10/14/2010
1.596 (test taken 08/24/2010

i hope you can make sense of this.
my TPO looks yucky explode explode:sick0026::confused0003:

WANT TO THANK YOU, EVERYONE! WHO HAS BEEN HELPING ME. I SERIOUSLY DON'T KNOW WHAT I'D DO WITHOUT THIS BOARD.
I'VE BEEN CRYING A LOT. I KNOW IT'S JUST THE INITIAL SHOCK OF ALL OF THIS.

SHOULD I START A MED BEFORE MY ENDO APPT?
SHOULD I ASK THE GEN DR?
:hugs:


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

33 view~no reply
anyone?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> FREE T4 1.10 (.70-1.48 NG/DL)
> 
> TOTAL T3 .87 (.58-.1.59 NG/ML)
> 
> ...


I don't quite understand the result and the range on the TPO. That is one reason I did not comment.

Your Total 3 is very low. That is worrisome because the Total 3 is bound, unbound and rT3 (reverse) hormone. Too bad doc did not do a Free T3 which is unbound available for cellular uptake.

When is your endo appt.???

Here is a place where you can learn about the differences in your FT3, FT4, T3 and T3
Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto

And I thank you for being here. W/o our posters, we would not have this very nice board.


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

Andros said:


> I don't quite understand the result and the range on the TPO. That is one reason I did not comment.
> 
> Your Total 3 is very low. That is worrisome because the Total 3 is bound, unbound and rT3 (reverse) hormone. Too bad doc did not do a Free T3 which is unbound available for cellular uptake.
> 
> ...


I don't know, this is all foreign to me.
My dr appt is Nov 9 with the endo doc.
That TPO looks very high~that's what concerned me. Not sure if it should.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> I don't know, this is all foreign to me.
> My dr appt is Nov 9 with the endo doc.
> That TPO looks very high~that's what concerned me. Not sure if it should.


So, the TPO you posted; is that a typo? Is your TPO 244 or is it 24.4???


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

Andros said:


> So, the TPO you posted; is that a typo? Is your TPO 244 or is it 24.4???


Nope~that's what it is. it says 244.0
and since they put the 'point o' I'm assuming they didn't have a type-0


----------

